# Alabama rig



## gabassman

I contacted the ODNR about the new Alabama Rig, this was their reply: An Alabama Rig or Umbrella Rig, using 5 leaders, is not legal in Ohio, unless 
you follow the rule of three hooks per fishing line. Anglers may only use up to 
three hooks on each line. The Alabama Rig allows for 5 items to be attached. 
If a fisherman were to use only 3 of the leaders on the rig, using only 3 hooks 
total, then, they could use the rig, but, wouldn't be using the entire rig, only 
part of it. Also, if someone were to attach a lure with 3 hooks to one of the 
leaders, then, that is all that you can have, the 1 lure. Once again, anglers 
are allowed up to 3 hooks on each fishing line. 

To further clarify, the rule of three applies here. You can only use three hooks 
per line. Either three lures with one set (treble hook included) of hooks each 
or one lure with three trebles, such as a Reef Runner or muskie lure. 
Regardless, no more than three hooks no matter the combination of lures. AgaÍn 
to clarify, a treble counts as one hook.


----------



## BMayhall

Ohio = 3 hooks allowed on the Alabama Rig other 2 must have the hook cut off or put a willow blade on instead. The most important bait on the alabama rig is the middle one. Id suggest having a bigger bait on the middle wire...thats just my suggest for the middle wire when you rig it up


----------



## SeanStone

I was at bass pro and a few guys were playing with one of those rigs in the back by the reels. One guy stated that they were going to drop it in the tank, we didn't stick around to see though. 

I have always wondered about the three hook rule. Anyone know how people down on the river can use sabaki rigs? I am reffereing to those guys down by the warm water discharges that fish the ohio side of the river. It just doesn't make sense to me. I spoke with a few gentlemen that stated that if you had a kentucky fishing license that you could use as many hooks as you want, even when standing on the ohio side of the river. I think he was full of it.

I have heard that you can use the kentucky rules when your on a boat, reguadless of whether or not you own a kentucky license, down on the Ohio, thus the reason most guys run 4 or more rods apeice. I guess I just wanna see if anyone has the scoop on how those rules work.


----------



## Fish G3

Most guys are making them 3, 4, and 5 arms now. Some just use 2 of the 5 arms as a decoy.


----------



## fallen513

If you're standing on the Ohio side of the river, Ohio laws apply concerning limits & number of hooks. Sabiki rigs, as most are sold, are illegal unless you cut them in half. (they typically have 6 hooks)


----------



## SeanStone

fallen513 said:


> If you're standing on the Ohio side of the river, Ohio laws apply concerning limits & number of hooks. Sabiki rigs, as most are sold, are illegal unless you cut them in half. (they typically have 6 hooks)


Yeah that's what I thought. We where fishing the river one day and a warden was checking licences and he didn't say anything to the guys who were using them. I met the same guys a week later and they fed me that load of bull. Lol Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Intimidator

BASS has now outlawed the Alabama rig, other tournaments will soon follow, and that should just about be the end of it! 
It was a novelty that worked but it goes against my feelings of what fishing should be!


----------



## gryan1966

fallen513 said:


> If you're standing on the Ohio side of the river, Ohio laws apply concerning limits & number of hooks. Sabiki rigs, as most are sold, are illegal unless you cut them in half. (they typically have 6 hooks)


If you have a license for the state you can fish on the Ohio with multiple rigs. For example if all you have is an Ohio license all you can use is the 3 hooks 2 rods, if you have WV license you can follow the rules for that state (on the Ohio river only) not on the tributaries.

Edited to add that I have checked with ODNR about this multiple times and every time it was the same answer


----------



## fallen513

gryan1966 said:


> If you have a license for the state you can fish on the Ohio with multiple rigs. For example if all you have is an Ohio license all you can use is the 3 hooks 2 rods, if you have WV license you can follow the rules for that state (on the Ohio river only) not on the tributaries.
> 
> Edited to add that I have checked with ODNR about this multiple times and every time it was the same answer




Read what I wrote again.


----------



## gryan1966

fallen513 said:


> Read what I wrote again.


I understood it however it could be misconstrued if not elaborated on IMO. Just adding some info for it incase someone would think that fishing on the IN/KY/PA/WV side with an Ohio License would be kosher to use the state that your in laws you know that it happens.


----------



## fallen513

I don't follow. It doesn't matter if you have another state's license if you're _standing_ in Ohio. 



> If you're standing on the Ohio side of the river, Ohio laws apply concerning limits & number of hooks.


What could be misconstrued?


----------



## gryan1966

Im not going to argue about it I thought there could be more said on it. Its a matter of my opinion i.e. IMO that is why I said it.

Your statement is specifically if your on the Ohio side I was addressing if you are on the other states side with just an Ohio license.


----------



## Bad Bub

I don't want to butt in on your arguement but, to clearify some things..... along the ohio/kentucky stretch: anglers must abide by the state they are licensed in except when fishing from the opposite states embankments and tributaries.
Along the ohio/w.va. stretch: anglers must abide by w.va regulations when fishing from the river mainstem and tributaries and from the w.va embankments.
ohio regulations must be followed when fishing from the ohio embankment reguardless of which states liscense you posses. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fritobandav

Intimidator said:


> BASS has now outlawed the Alabama rig, other tournaments will soon follow, and that should just about be the end of it!
> It was a novelty that worked but it goes against my feelings of what fishing should be!


im in aggrement 100%. ive made posts on this a few times when it first came on here and seeing what the a rig was. but heads up dont make fun of it or those who would or ya might get a whole rafter of fish manure from the so called true sports minded fishermen. lol


----------



## SeanStone

Sorry, I didn't mean to start an arguement guys. Just trying to be well informed. 

gryan1966: Supposing I was on the ohio side of the river, bank fishing, and had a kentucky license I would then be able to use as many rods as I want..or as many hooks...Becuase of the rules of kentucky. Correct? I was told that you could use the rules of another state if you had both licenses. IE if you had a kentucky and an ohio licnense you could fish on the ohio side and use kentucky rules. 

Assuming I understand what you have said: you can fish on the kentucky side with an ohio license? I have wanted to fish the kentucky side of a few dams down on the ohio but don't wanna pay out of state fee for one. 

My interpretation of the law is that you must follow the rules of the land you are standing on, regaurdless of whether or not you have other licenses. Thus the reason I was shocked to hear people tell me different. 

We try our best to follow the laws and fish by the book. Using no more than 2 rods, taking only our legal limit, obtaining bait the correct way, etc. So i just wanted to clarify things.


----------



## gryan1966

SeanStone said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to start an arguement guys. Just trying to be well informed.
> 
> gryan1966: Supposing I was on the ohio side of the river, bank fishing, and had a kentucky license I would then be able to use as many rods as I want..or as many hooks...Becuase of the rules of kentucky. Correct? I was told that you could use the rules of another state if you had both licenses. IE if you had a kentucky and an ohio licnense you could fish on the ohio side and use kentucky rules.


From what I was told by ODNR (multiple times) is that if you have a KY license and are fishing the Ohio side you can use your KY license as long as its not a tributary of the Ohio i.e. you are on the Ohio.



> Assuming I understand what you have said: you can fish on the kentucky side with an ohio license? I have wanted to fish the kentucky side of a few dams down on the ohio but don't wanna pay out of state fee for one.


You can fish the KY side with an Ohio license however if all you have is the Oh license you would have to abide by the Oh law



> My interpretation of the law is that you must follow the rules of the land you are standing on, regaurdless of whether or not you have other licenses. Thus the reason I was shocked to hear people tell me different.


This is not what I was told by ODNR



> We try our best to follow the laws and fish by the book. Using no more than 2 rods, taking only our legal limit, obtaining bait the correct way, etc. So i just wanted to clarify things.


Realistically you will get many different answers LOL


----------



## Rblair382

I just received an email today from the odnr that the A-Rig is completely illegal in Ohio, and this was pertaining to both the 3 hook and 5 hook version. So this is as clear as mud to me.


----------



## Bad Bub

gryan1966 said:


> From what I was told by ODNR (multiple times) is that if you have a KY license and are fishing the Ohio side you can use your KY license as long as its not a tributary of the Ohio i.e. you are on the Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> You can fish the KY side with an Ohio license however if all you have is the Oh license you would have to abide by the Oh law
> 
> 
> 
> This is not what I was told by ODNR
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically you will get many different answers LOL


Read the book! It's pretty cut and dry. It doesn't matter which license you have. If your standing in ohio, ohio rules. If your standing in kentucky, it's kentucky rules.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gryan1966

Bad Bub said:


> Read the book! It's pretty cut and dry. It doesn't matter which license you have. If your standing in ohio, ohio rules. If your standing in kentucky, it's kentucky rules.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Didnt I say that????? Bless man you guys like to argue a lot  You even quoted me and you still want to argue the point LOL


----------



## gryan1966

gryan1966 said:


> *From what I was told by ODNR (multiple times) is that if you have a KY license and are fishing the Ohio side you can use your KY license as long as its not a tributary of the Ohio i.e. you are on the Ohio.*
> 
> 
> 
> *You can fish the KY side with an Ohio license however if all you have is the Oh license you would have to abide by the Oh law*
> 
> 
> 
> This is not what I was told by ODNR
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically you will get many different answers LOL


For you BadBub Ill even bold where I just said that LOL


----------



## Bad Bub

gryan1966 said:


> Didnt I say that????? Bless man you guys like to argue a lot  You even quoted me and you still want to argue the point LOL


You better read your post again.... you stated that if fishing in kentucky and all you have is an ohio license, you must follow ohio's laws.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

from the odnr website....The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement  for all other regulations, anglers must abide by those of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline.


----------



## gryan1966

Bad Bub said:


> You better read your post again.... you stated that if fishing in kentucky and all you have is an ohio license, you must follow ohio's laws.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That is exactly what I said and that is what I was told when I called ODNR I think I said that a couple of times also. If you dont have a KY license or whatever state that borders Ohio you are allowed to fish there with our Ohio License on the Ohio River then you follow the rule of the state you are licensed in.

Hey Ill admit I may be wrong dont really care *I just said what I was told when I called in.*


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

ok so if you had the 5 arm version, how about putting a wilow blade on two arms and rigged baits on 3 arms? will take make it legal?


----------



## BMayhall

Make this easy ....._*"Fish it at your own risk"*_


----------



## fallen513

> If you dont have a KY license or whatever state that borders Ohio you are allowed to fish there with our Ohio License on the Ohio River then you follow the rule of the state you are licensed in.






> ...anglers must abide by those of the state by which they are licensed, *except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline.*


It can't be any more clear. 

I think somebody is misinterpreting creel limits when _fishing from a boat_, in which case if the states' creel limits differ, you can keep the amount of fish specified by whatever state you are licensed in. 

As an example, if you have an Ohio license, there are size & number limits on catfish...if you have a KY license, you can keep whatever you want, assuming you are *fishing from a boat*. Same goes for tackle, number of hooks, etc.


----------



## Bad Bub

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> ok so if you had the 5 arm version, how about putting a wilow blade on two arms and rigged baits on 3 arms? will take make it legal?


nope. this is from the ohio administrative code....


(M) &#8220;Angling&#8221; means fishing with not more than two hand lines, not more than two units of rod and line, or a combination of not more than one hand line and one rod and line, either in hand or under control at any time while fishing. The hand line or rod and line shall have attached to it not more than three baited hooks, not more than three artificial fly rod lures, or* one artificial bait casting lure equipped with not more than three sets of three hooks each.*


i'm going to start a new thread with this rule in it. i thought it would be legal if you clipped 2 wires off and just ran 3 baits, then i looked this up... alot of people were already planning on modifying these rigs like you just mentioned. thanks for your question, may have save a few guys so money....


----------



## fallen513

* puts noose around neck *



I lub me some disinformation.


----------



## fallen513

a perfectly Ohio legal rig.











A breeze to cast to cover, too.


----------



## fallen513

Intimidator said:


> BASS has now outlawed the Alabama rig, other tournaments will soon follow, and that should just about be the end of it!
> It was a novelty that worked but it goes against my feelings of what fishing should be!




Umbrella rigs have been around longer than B.A.S.S.


----------



## Bad Bub

fallen513 said:


> * puts noose around neck *
> 
> 
> 
> I lub me some disinformation.


What's the "disinformation"? I cut and pasted it straight from the ohio admin. Code......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

fallen513 said:


> Umbrella rigs have been around longer than B.A.S.S.


But they were a novelty, Umbrella rigs or Alabama rigs were not in the news, used, or had not won a tournament in B.A.S.S. until this year...it was a no brainer what they were going to do!

Every tournament fisherman in the world would like to limit on the first cast in the first minute they fish...then they could cull the rest of the day...that just is not the intent of the competition!
My view on hunting is the same way...if you can't hit your prey with one bullet, arrow, etc...then you don't deserve the right to be allowed to hunt. If you hunt the prey should be eaten, killing for pleasure is a sickness.
I would be embarassed to use shotshells for hunting unless my family was STARVING! I watched my Grandmother shoot Pheasant, duck, goose, rabbit, squirrel, etc with an old bolt single shot 22. She didn't miss very often!
Fishing and hunting should be "Sporting Events", where you're testing as much skill as possible against Mother Nature and if you decide to kill, you take what you can eat and only species that have a healthy and renewable population!!!! Now, off the soapbox and back to work!


----------



## Intimidator

fallen513 said:


> a perfectly Ohio legal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A breeze to cast to cover, too.






A perfectly legal waste of time and money in my humble opinion!

My belief is..If you are any kind of fisherman at all, you will catch just as many fish with one swimbait by having the knowledge of how to effect different action on that swimbait! 
If that doesn't work you can always tie doubles on!!!LOL


----------



## gryan1966

fallen513 said:


> It can't be any more clear.
> 
> I think somebody is misinterpreting creel limits when _fishing from a boat_, in which case if the states' creel limits differ, you can keep the amount of fish specified by whatever state you are licensed in.
> 
> As an example, if you have an Ohio license, there are size & number limits on catfish...if you have a KY license, you can keep whatever you want, assuming you are *fishing from a boat*. Same goes for tackle, number of hooks, etc.


Again you want to argue the point of an opinion from information that I received by calling in to ODNR thats all I was inputting. As you can tell by my stellar post count I read more than post am I right well yes and no IMO but again* its my opinion* that I have due to talking to a ODNR representative on the phone or via email.

What I would suggest is if you (not you obviously you know it all) are going to fish the Ohio River and want to know what license you need or how to go about doing it I would call in and have the regulations with you. Then there is no "disinformation" as you call it, you (again not you since you obviously know it all) can have it straight from the horses (ODNR) mouth.

Hey another thing you can do is if your at a state park you (again not you personally you have the regs so you will just spout that off at them and you know they wont ticket you since you are right) can stop by and see if the DNR person is there and ask them to interpret what you have WOW what a concept.


----------



## Bad Bub

gryan1966 said:


> Again you want to argue the point of an opinion from information that I received by calling in to ODNR thats all I was inputting. As you can tell by my stellar post count I read more than post am I right well yes and no IMO but again* its my opinion* that I have due to talking to a ODNR representative on the phone or via email.
> 
> What I would suggest is if you (not you obviously you know it all) are going to fish the Ohio River and want to know what license you need or how to go about doing it I would call in and have the regulations with you. Then there is no "disinformation" as you call it, you (again not you since you obviously know it all) can have it straight from the horses (ODNR) mouth.
> 
> Hey another thing you can do is if your at a state park you (again not you personally you have the regs so you will just spout that off at them and you know they wont ticket you since you are right) can stop by and see if the DNR person is there and ask them to interpret what you have WOW what a concept.


Laws are not based on anyones opinion. It's based on the black and white laws writen in the regulations and the ohio admin. Code. Read them and follow them. WOW what a concept.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gryan1966

Bad Bub said:


> Laws are not based on anyones opinion. It's based on the black and white laws writen in the regulations and the ohio admin. Code. Read them and follow them. WOW what a concept.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Again another arguer Ive seen so many posts from rude people here its not funny.

Im not disagreeing with you that what the rules are that are written *I gave an opinion based on information that I received from ODNR via phone*. Not all laws are so cut and dry that its so understandable hence the question being asked in the first place. If you read thru all of the posts here not everyone one of them are "quoted regs" most are *OPINIONS* which is why I chimed in hell why not if there are other *OPINIONS* why wouldnt mine be taken like a grain of salt like the others or is that because I dont post that much LOL.

Why there is even any discussion at all since we know now that its illegal to use here in Ohio.


----------



## Bad Bub

gryan1966 said:


> Again another arguer Ive seen so many posts from rude people here its not funny.
> 
> Im not disagreeing with you that what the rules are that are written *I gave an opinion based on information that I received from ODNR via phone*. Not all laws are so cut and dry that its so understandable hence the question being asked in the first place. If you read thru all of the posts here not everyone one of them are "quoted regs" most are *OPINIONS* which is why I chimed in hell why not if there are other *OPINIONS* why wouldnt mine be taken like a grain of salt like the others or is that because I dont post that much LOL.
> 
> Why there is even any discussion at all since we know now that its illegal to use here in Ohio.


Questions are asked so people on this site can seperate the opinions from fact. Your opinion of a law will not keep someone else from getting ticketed for breaking said law by following your opinion. Nobody tried to get rude with you, i'm just showing you what the law reads.

And you want to talk about rude posters? Maybe you should take a look at your own postings....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bazzin05

Bad Bub said:


> nope. this is from the ohio administrative code....
> 
> 
> (M) Angling means fishing with not more than two hand lines, not more than two units of rod and line, or a combination of not more than one hand line and one rod and line, either in hand or under control at any time while fishing. The hand line or rod and line shall have attached to it not more than three baited hooks, not more than three artificial fly rod lures, or* one artificial bait casting lure equipped with not more than three sets of three hooks each.*
> 
> 
> i'm going to start a new thread with this rule in it. i thought it would be legal if you clipped 2 wires off and just ran 3 baits, then i looked this up... alot of people were already planning on modifying these rigs like you just mentioned. thanks for your question, may have save a few guys so money....


 
Here is the wording right off the fishing regulations on the Ohio DNR website and the pamphlet you get when you buy your license from a store.

*FISHING LINES*- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.


So you could use an A rig in Ohio and have 2 teasers and 3 baits with hooks and still be legal.


----------



## fallen513

I heard you had to have an Alabama fishin' license to use one of these? Is that true? I don't even live in Alabama. How far of a drive is it? The regs aren't clear.


----------



## RBoyer

fallen513 said:


> I heard you had to have an Alabama fishin' license to use one of these? Is that true? I don't even live in Alabama. How far of a drive is it? The regs aren't clear.


Are you for serious bro? Hahahaha


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## gryan1966

fallen513 said:


> If you're standing on the Ohio side of the river, Ohio laws apply concerning limits & number of hooks. Sabiki rigs, as most are sold, are illegal unless you cut them in half. (they typically have 6 hooks)


Pretty much an opinion since there is no reg listed with it. Not saying its wrong I just posted more to it (of an opinion) which is below.



gryan1966 said:


> If you have a license for the state you can fish on the Ohio with multiple rigs. For example if all you have is an Ohio license all you can use is the 3 hooks 2 rods, if you have WV license you can follow the rules for that state (on the Ohio river only) not on the tributaries.
> 
> Edited to add that I have checked with ODNR about this multiple times and every time it was the same answer


Kind of rude, however its what I expect from a lot of posters here



fallen513 said:


> Read what I wrote again.


More along the lines of regs with your post which I admittedly didnt do I just posted an opinion.



Bad Bub said:


> I don't want to butt in on your arguement but, to clearify some things..... along the ohio/kentucky stretch: anglers must abide by the state they are licensed in except when fishing from the opposite states embankments and tributaries.
> Along the ohio/w.va. stretch: anglers must abide by w.va regulations when fishing from the river mainstem and tributaries and from the w.va embankments.
> ohio regulations must be followed when fishing from the ohio embankment reguardless of which states liscense you posses.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not a reg but an email from ODNR yet you (not you personally) take it for a grain of salt and dont jump on his posts why is that?



Rblair382 said:


> I just received an email today from the odnr that the A-Rig is completely illegal in Ohio, and this was pertaining to both the 3 hook and 5 hook version. So this is as clear as mud to me.


Again a little rude or argumentative IMO



Bad Bub said:


> Read the book! It's pretty cut and dry. It doesn't matter which license you have. If your standing in ohio, ohio rules. If your standing in kentucky, it's kentucky rules.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Truthfully I think it may be more of something that is misread than argumentative but it comes across as argumentative IMO. Am I rude probably so, however I am just outputting how you all post so I guess Im just like all of the others here IMO.


----------



## Bad Bub

Bazzin05 said:


> Here is the wording right off the fishing regulations on the Ohio DNR website and the pamphlet you get when you buy your license from a store.
> 
> *FISHING LINES*- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.
> 
> 
> So you could use an A rig in Ohio and have 2 teasers and 3 baits with hooks and still be legal.


It states in the booklet that it is a breif outline of the regulations and for the full regulations you need to refer to the ohio admin. Code. The "except as provided by the administative code" is why i posted the rule from the administrative code. Everyone can access it on the odnr website. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

gryan1966 said:


> Pretty much an opinion since there is no reg listed with it. Not saying its wrong I just posted more to it (of an opinion) which is below.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of rude, however its what I expect from a lot of posters here
> 
> 
> 
> More along the lines of regs with your post which I admittedly didnt do I just posted an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a reg but an email from ODNR yet you (not you personally) take it for a grain of salt and dont jump on his posts why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Again a little rude or argumentative IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully I think it may be more of something that is misread than argumentative but it comes across as argumentative IMO. Am I rude probably so, however I am just outputting how you all post so I guess Im just like all of the others here IMO.


I didn't jump on Rblair because his email referenced post was acurate. The little rule book they give you is not the complete set of laws. It's nothing more than a guideline. The administrative code (which is publicly available on their website) is a listing of all of the laws. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513

This thread just keeps getting better. 



Alabama, how far is it? I gotta get me one of them there licenses so I can start winnin' me some tournaments!


----------



## SeanStone

fallen513 said:


> I heard you had to have an Alabama fishin' license to use one of these? Is that true? I don't even live in Alabama. How far of a drive is it? The regs aren't clear.


LOL

Kinda off topic slightly once agian but;

OK, So here's what I'm getting from this post. It's illegal to use more than 2 lines and 3 hooks in Ohio. Gotcha, never doubted that. 

Maybe If I refrase my previous question we can work something out. 

*Does it say anywhere in these books, emails, websites, etc. that you can use laws from another state if you have both fishing licenses?*

Of course when fishing border waters like the Ohio River. I have heard that when boating you can, but how about when fishing the banks of one state and using the other states laws?


----------



## fallen513

It very clearly states that ...anglers must abide by those regulations of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline.

Same goes for WV. It's plain as day. You must follow the laws of the land you're standing in, per my first response, unless you're in Alabama, in which case anything goes....or, unless you're on OGF, where opinions trump clearly defined state law.


----------



## BMayhall

******yawn*******


----------



## Bad Bub

fallen513 said:


> It very clearly states that ...anglers must abide by those regulations of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline.
> 
> Same goes for WV. It's plain as day. You must follow the laws of the land you're standing in, per my first response, unless you're in Alabama, in which case anything goes....or, unless you're on OGF, where opinions trump clearly defined state law.


Nice!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roger23

Striped bass Rigs we use up east


----------



## adam_smith_nap

Yes that would be legal


----------



## backlashed

Where is my beer and pop corn!


----------



## gabassman

B>A>S>S> News:http://www.bassmaster.com/news/bass-imposes-one-lure-rule-classic-and-elite-series


----------



## 9dodgefan

Guess I'm jumping in a little late. So if I put hooks in three of the baits, and blades on the other 2 is that legal? What if you were to just clip two of the wires and put baits on the remaining 3 ?


----------



## fallen513

9dodgefan said:


> Guess I'm jumping in a little late. So if I put hooks in three of the baits, and blades on the other 2 is that legal? What if you were to just clip two of the wires and put baits on the remaining 3 ?


Yes.


_________________


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

Intimidator said:


> ... it goes against my feelings of what fishing should be!


 Yep, its what the host of our show, Jerry Kripp always says: "If fishing were meant to be easy, it wouldn't be called fishin', it'd be called Gettin'.

p.s. This is my first post. Its good to be on board!


----------



## fallen513

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Yep, its what the host of our show, Jerry Kripp always says: "If fishing were meant to be easy, it wouldn't be called fishin', it'd be called Gettin'.
> 
> p.s. This is my first post. Its good to be on board!




Yeah, as if umbrella rigs have any bearing on your catch rate.


----------



## alumking

This is exactly the thing I hate about being a tournamnet director. I have watched this discussion go wild with people on both side sure they know the laws. I have researched as well due to we outlawed it at the OMBTT classic at KY Lake but yet I am still not totally clear on many of the varibles on the regs from state to state. Can I have dodgers or not can I throw 5 baits but only 1 hook in TN? I certanly would not have that question answered here. If someone is wrong and I listen its ticket time. I have never seen a bait come out and cause a stir like this one. I have listened to many good points on both sides but still what a nightmare!!!!!!! You can see why some people like me do not want to deal with it. I bet DNR is sick of the calls on the rig but I am sure its just started and of course I wiill be contacting them as well. What a mess if I ever see Paul Elias I am going to kick him square in the &$&@!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

DNR gets tired of answering that question ad nauseam there'll be one clearinghouse page link covering each state pronto...if there's not already!


----------



## spfldbassguy

alumking said:


> What a mess if I ever see Paul Elias I am going to kick him square in the &$&@!


Now that's just messed up,lol.


----------



## backlashed

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Yep, its what the host of our show, Jerry Kripp always says: "If fishing were meant to be easy, it wouldn't be called fishin', it'd be called Gettin'.
> 
> p.s. This is my first post. Its good to be on board!


x2 and Welcome to OGF. This is the first furball that I have witnessed in my short time here.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy

As far as the legality, the A-rig is no different then tying 2 or 3 hair jigs on your line and people have been doing that for many years.....especially during the various spawning runs, ie. Fremont white bass. I'm sure if someone got a ticket they could dispute it in court and have it thrown out due to this legal presidence. Thanks Jeff


----------



## BIGTCAT'N

Beat that (dead) horse fellas!!! lol


----------



## Harbor Hunter

The rig is legal anywhere you want to fish it,it just depends on how many hooks you're employing.In Ohio you can have three hooks baited,and two baits without hooks.Just like the Nate Wellborn fiasco,BASS has again totally dropped the ball with their elitist attitude.Kudos to the FLW for not caving to the catching a limit on every cast group.It's just a simple rig that has been around for years,it's absolutely no different,or effective than a spinnerbait,crankbait,rubber worm,or anything else,it has it's time and place like any other technique.It's of no concern to me anyway,being that 95% of my bass fishing is on either Lake Erie,or Lake Saint Clair,I feel a rig like that would be pretty useless most of the time.I'm just wondering after this years Classic and the almost certain "next big thing" lure springs up(even though almost every one of them have been around for decades),what "bass anglers" will be upset about.Let's see two years ago it was the lipless crankbaits with KVD at Lay Lake,how many dudes came on here saying that KVD and others were snagging fish-illegally? Yet,you couldn't find a gold/black redeye shad anywhere-lol! Last year it was the 1.5 chartreuse/black back stalker,couldn't find any of them anywhere either until about 3 months after the classic.Now it's the A-rig,right after Elias won the event,the creator of the rig was back-ordered in the thousands for this miracle bait.I find it so incredibly laughable that guys see KVD,Elias,or any of the other PRO'S winning events with a certain bait,and then they think by using the same thing,all of a sudden they're of equal talent.I said it before,and I'll say it again,If you weren't winning big money before the A-rig,you're not going to be making big money with the A-rig.It wasn't the A-rig that won for Elias,it was Paul's expertise with the A-rig,and knowing where to fish it that won the TX.


----------



## Nipididdee

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=190885


*Official law enforcement response as confirmed with DOW Inland Fisheries 

1501:31-1-02 Definition of terms.

(C) Angling means fishing with not more than two hand lines, not more than two units of rod and line, or a combination of not more than one hand line and one rod and line, either in hand or under control at any time while fishing. The hand line or rod and line shall have attached to it not more than three baited hooks, or not more than three artificial fly rod lures, or one artificial bait casting lure equipped with not more than three sets of three hooks each.

Per the OAC, provided above, in Ohio, an Alabama Rig can have 5 wires, but must be limited to three hooks (either one single hook per wire, or one treble hook per wire) and YES, the use of dummy baits without hooks on the other wires is permissible.*

Beyond that, it is each club/events determination.

Here's something I have to say - how can everyone be in such a stink about the A-rig but...

*No one seems to care much about fishing various events that won't provide line tanks to care for fish - no stink there...*

The righteous though cry foul of how the A-rig destroys bass angling whether by catching all the fish, meathunters, foul hooking or "sportsmanship".

ONE tournament THAT DOESNT USE TREATED LINE TANKS/WEIGH PROCESS results in a greater totality of harm BY FAR...but yet anglers keep going, fishing, standing in line with floaters in a bag for 10 minutes, then throw em back and high five their partners- out of sight out of mind.

I'm not trolling here- it is what it is - priorities of "morality" and none towards common sense and proven science of post tournament mortality.

Directors in Ohio - make 2012 your year to change - forget the A-rig and start pointing fingers at yourself - you have that responsibility to the earth - and anglers, you are doing more harm as anglers than if you threw the A-rig all year otherwise, if you stand by and participate in such matters.

"Sportsmanship"...my patooter...

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

fallen513 said:


> a perfectly Ohio legal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A breeze to cast to cover, too.


NOW yer talk'n !  That's what XH rods are made for.... 
LMJ


----------

